# Am i entp? Ask me questions! Check my checklist!



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ronney said:


> Do you stalk me in your spare time . Are you from Sydney ?


I'm just not a normal person not to know. I have deep intuition


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

ANAXEL said:


> (Wow. You know something funny? As soon as I read that, I went on google and typed "Tell Me Why by NSYNC". First result that appears is "I Want It That Way" by The Backstreet Boys. It made me laugh... ANYWAYS)
> 
> Ne is supposed to draw outside of the lines. It repels conventionalities like current pop culture repels ethics and good music.
> I have always noticed the world is still in this 18th century mentality where women and men are meant to behave in specific ways, not necessarily for them to be counted as men or women, but as potential mates or even friends. Even now, where we are displaying the lives and times of what we used to consider social rejects (such as nerds... now we have the "cute nerds", so even that has been normalized and standardized), there is still a margin for behavior. Now, I appreciate some of this because I do believe in good human behavior (camaraderie, love of neighbor, responsibility and accountability, etc), but I consider the norms we have now a bit unfair.
> ...


Well actually i don't really care about sjs women or men lol xD 
Like I'm happy when i can annoy them. That's all.
And i don't care what they think lolololololol xD 
Actually i live in a sort of istj environment where i can practice my self discipline. 
Being with Sjs are okay too just don't lose yourself and don't be harsh about anyone but rather learn something from them.
They have this self discipline that i wanna build in myself actually


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Well actually i don't really care about sjs women or men lol xD
> Like I'm happy when i can annoy them. That's all.
> And i don't care what they think lolololololol xD
> Actually i live in a sort of istj environment where i can practice my self discipline.
> ...


Ugh! Same here. But I use INTJ's for that because I'm a whiny baby. "I need them to understand where I'm coming from, aaaahhh!!"
I totally agree with you though. ISTJ's are nice. They can be refreshing water. ISFJ's can be refreshing juice. INTJ's can be fine wine. And ENTP's and ENFP's I find are like sodas. I just want to shake them until they spill everything they have all over the place.
I mean that in the good way.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Duo said:


> Nope, not an ENTP. Way too much Se for that. Some form of ISP, likely ISFP since you don't appear to lead with logic.


Yeah, I would say either an ISFP or an ESFP.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

ANAXEL said:


> Ugh! Same here. But I use INTJ's for that because I'm a whiny baby. "I need them to understand where I'm coming from, aaaahhh!!"
> I totally agree with you though. ISTJ's are nice. They can be refreshing water. ISFJ's can be refreshing juice. INTJ's can be fine wine. And ENTP's and ENFP's I find are like sodas. I just want to shake them until they spill everything they have all over the place.
> I mean that in the good way.


Hahahah yeah. XD

Because if everyone's an NP type, it would be boring. It's all about ideas and no action lollololol xD

I just appreciate what a Jtype can do. ;p 

Like they're also necessary in life and one must have a healthy SJ friend.


----------



## ANAXEL (Feb 16, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Hahahah yeah. XD
> 
> Like they're also necessary in life and one must have a healthy SJ friend.


Speaking of which, my ISFJ friend came over today to pick up his XBOX which he left at my house for about a 2 weeks.
As a form of gratitude (because he somehow thinks it was super uncomfortable for me to keep it at my house, it doesn't matter how many times I tell him I don't care), the man brings me my favorite snacks (gummy worms, Takis and arizona tea).
It made my day ten times better.

So I totally agree.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

EvthingZen said:


> Aren't you just a chatty INTP?
> I mean, a bitch that can't shut up.


I corrected your error:laughing:


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> I'm just not a normal person not to know. I have deep intuition


I'm sure you are a very deep lady :wink::shocked:


----------



## Panorama (Jul 19, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> I'm actually a dumb entp. You knoe special snowflake


Female ENTPs are like unicorns.


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

vinniebob said:


> I corrected your error:laughing:


Beautiful. :laughing:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

ANAXEL said:


> Speaking of which, my ISFJ friend came over today to pick up his XBOX which he left at my house for about a 2 weeks.
> As a form of gratitude (because he somehow thinks it was super uncomfortable for me to keep it at my house, it doesn't matter how many times I tell him I don't care), the man brings me my favorite snacks (gummy worms, Takis and arizona tea).
> It made my day ten times better.
> 
> So I totally agree.


Yesss.  like entps cannot even be sweet like that right!  

So every types are really nice people


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ronney said:


> I'm sure you are a very deep lady :wink::shocked:


Deep as my vagina.. It loops over my mouth.. So I'm infinite loop deep


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Panorama said:


> Female ENTPs are like unicorns.


Eewww.. Unicorns are gay. They shit rainbows


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Eewww.. Unicorns are gay. They shit rainbows


Check this out!
https://unicorn.jocke.no/


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EvthingZen said:


> Check this out!
> https://unicorn.jocke.no/


My phone is trash


----------



## 495602 (Oct 23, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> My phone is trash


Need a pc for this one. The song is amazing in combo with the game, you will not be sorry


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

EvthingZen said:


> Need a pc for this one. The song is amazing in combo with the game, you will not be sorry


I left my pc inside my home. I'm a hobo now

I live in a computer shop


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Deep as my vagina.. It loops over my mouth.. So I'm infinite loop deep


Is it warm inside the infinite loop ? Eye iz cold, wet and need a warm place to crawl in to


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

What type would intimidate ISTPs and be into science? (Trying to figure out someone's type...)


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

@Lemmy An ENTJ, ESTP or a realy pissed off ENTP


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

Fumetsu said:


> FYI “ atamagasuita” is Japanese. Unless it’s yet another one of phrases with and entirely different meaning based on Kanji it litterally transleates to “ water head”. I’m guessing she doesn’t know what thatvphrase means in english (“ idiot”)


I think you might be right. The avatar even has a Japaneses vibe :happy:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Fumetsu said:


> ....or you could just be some weeb.


Oucccchhhh 


Weaboos


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

atamagasuita said:


> Oucccchhhh
> 
> 
> Weaboos


Uuugh. Whyyyy did I click it was painful!

I don’t know what you would call people myself. Japanese people mistake me for a Japanese person. I practice some Japanese traditions, but I host tea ceromonies, not idol contests and I’d much rather visit anicient shrines in Nara than fangirl all over Harejuku.

It seems to be old Japanese women and weebs. No in between.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Fumetsu said:


> Uuugh. Whyyyy did I click it was painful!
> 
> I don’t know what you would call people myself. Japanese people mistake me for a Japanese person. I practice some Japanese traditions, but I host tea ceromonies, not idol contests and I’d much rather visit anicient shrines in Nara than fangirl all over Shinjuku.
> 
> It seems to be old Japanese women and weebs. No in between.


Ouch. We can weep here because we're both guilty （ ＴДＴ）

Oniichan ochinchin hoshii da


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

atamagasuita said:


> I have Ni. I just know everyone and it surprises them.
> 
> Right @VirtualInsanity


Are you a ticking time bomb?


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Why don't you just take an MBTI test or a functions test? Wouldn't that be easier since most of us will only tell you what MBTI type we think you are based on your posts on this website, without having any knowledge upon how you think and perceive the world around you inside your head?

Also, how does "but ESFP's are dumb" disprove the possibility of you being an ESFP?
Same thing when people think you may be an ENFP. Saying that *blank* is dumb does not disprove the possibility of you being that specific type.

That's like claiming that since you think blind people are dumb, that means you cant be blind. let's ignore the fact that you have never been able to see anything, and have not been able to see anything since birth. Let's ignore all the medical professionals saying that you are blind and always been blind, and say that since you think being blind is dumb you can automatically see things, and have perfect vision.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

VirtualInsanity said:


> Are you a ticking time bomb?


Lol. I just summoned you. XD 

Not really. I'm very calm person. I try as much as possible to not let be controlled by emotions.. Specially in real life. Because you know, deciding based on emotions is a very stupid thing to do, and never bring any benefit


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Cal said:


> Why don't you just take an MBTI test or a functions test? Wouldn't that be easier since most of us will only tell you what MBTI type we think you are based on your posts on this website, without having any knowledge upon how you think and perceive the world around you inside your head?
> 
> Also, how does "but ESFP's are dumb" disprove the possibility of you being an ESFP?
> Same thing when people think you may be an ENFP. Saying that *blank* is dumb does not disprove the possibility of you being that specific type.
> ...


Tests are stupid. XD 

I keep on getting several results. 

Enfp,
Esfp,
Estp,
Entp,
Infp,
Intp,
Istp,
Entj

So where where? XD how should i supposed to believe on tests? XD 

But functionality wise i get Ne as 100% i also have Se. I also have Fi and Fe as balance. I also have Ni. And Te. But kinda low Ti xD

But i also analyze myself you know. I actually experienced Ni grip. So it makes me think, am i a sensor? XD but the tests say I'm Ne dom. XD and i can also relate on Ne.. And so as Se. 
Then, I'm always wondering if i have Fi/Te or Fe/Ti 

Eventhough i am low on Ti cognitive tests, i somehow utilize Ti. I use Mostly Ti at work. But it's not my default usage.. So I'm guessing it can be my Aux? 

Whilst Fi or Fe.. I don't know, cognitive functionality wise, I'm not good at it.. I don't actually know......... Because at some point, i don't like using my Fi nor Fe because it makes my decision making worst. I think i just use Fi or Fe in the background. Some aux probably. Or third or fucking whatever that is. But, in a positive way, i can use those like i can be a killer social butterfly like be cool in one room and make everyone be friends with me? XD that sort kind of thing.. Back up with Ne or Se.. But then, it's not my default. XD I'm not really a social fucking butterfly. I can be...but i just do because it's better for me? Ya know what i mean. XD 

I also delved into socionics and they say I'm SEE(esfp) and my dual is ILI(intj)

Well, i can relate.. But, honestly I don't feel like I'm that one and i hate.. Not hate.. Intj doesn't really appeals me. XD i more like intps than intj actually.. And estj?? I don't like them either.. 
As an IEE(enfp) your dual is estj(LSE) so, according to socionics, duals are the ones who you can work well with without feeling any judgements.. 
But i feel like I'm walking on bricks with estjs.. Because of their Si and Te.

At work, that estj always notices how i don't properly inserted the plug in the outlet.. How i don't close my drink with a cup.. Lolololol xD fucking TeSi xD

I'm not comfortable with it. I'm not comfortable with Te.. I mean, i don't like being micromanage actually. 

Same with intj, he's like dull and don't talk to me unless it's work. XD like seriously.. The least topic i wanna talk about is work like work sucks. XD i mean it's information overload already.. Like we're already at workplace and then the topic is work, so.. Uhmm.. Isn't it obvious already..like wtf. XD 

I don't know, but i don't fit in. Those two intj and estj hangs very well. I don't really fit in.  but i don't really mind not fitting in because it's not required. I tried fitting in, like being myself, but they don't like myself. XD 

TJ or J types doesn't like me. XD 

So there. I'm just well, i don't do anything stupid i guess. And try to make them feel they're boss to achieve my peace at work and their peace as well. To meet halfway. And as much as possible not to use emotions or feelings out of the way..because it doesn't help.

Plus.. I'm in a collective culture. Being individualistic doesn't help either.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Tests are stupid. XD
> 
> I keep on getting several results.
> 
> ...


So just make an average of those results, and whichever result you get the most often will conclude upon which mbti type you most likely are.

Or just match up your functions with each mbti type, going by your dominate one for each category.

http://https://www.idrlabs.com/cognitive-function/test.ph

ENFP: Ne – Fi – Te – Si
INFP: Fi – Ne – Si – Te
INFJ: Ni – Fe – Ti – Se
ENFJ: Fe – Ni – Se – Ti
ISTJ: Si – Te – Fi – Ne
ESTJ: Te – Si – Ne – Fi
ISTP: Ti – Se – Ni – Fe
ESTP: Se – Ti – Fe – Ni
INTJ: Ni – Te – Fi – Se
INTP: Ti – Ne – Si – Fe
ENTJ: Te – Ni – Se – Fi
ENTP: Ne – Ti – Fe – Si
ISFJ: Si – Fe – Ti – Ne
ISFP: Fi – Se – Ni – Te
ESFJ: Fe – Si – Ne – Ti
ESFP: Se – Fi – Te – Ni

I feel as though you are trying to over complicate this. If you keep on looking at this situation in an overcomplicated manner, then you are to make this issue an overcomplicated manner.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Cal said:


> So just make an average of those results, and whichever result you get the most often will conclude upon which mbti type you most likely are.
> 
> Or just match up your functions with each mbti type, going by your dominate one for each category.
> 
> ...


Lol not really. But it's like forcing myself to fit on the mbti type itself was not really an interesting thing to do.  

Because i cannot relate on any given types actually. Like really i cannot. 

I can be an entp, but i cannot relate fully here. But i can relate on general entp sterotypes. I'm just not it xD 

It's like it's easier for me to type someone else rather than typing myself.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Sorry guys. I ended up not being one sterotype type again. Yes.

I'm back on my previous type - stfu 

Being stfu mbti is better for me i guess  

Thanks for acknowledging me here and, thanks for saying i might be an entp.. But.. I'm really stfu. XDDD


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> *Lol not really. But it's like forcing myself to fit on the mbti type itself was not really an interesting thing to do. *
> 
> Because i cannot relate on any given types actually. Like really i cannot.
> 
> ...


Then doesn't that contradict the idea of the thread, which is to see if you are an ENTP? If by your claim, do not want to fit yourself into an MBTI type?

Also, if you cannot relate with any ENTP's here, wouldn't that be an indicator that you may not be an ENTP?

Did you even bother trying the methods I had suggested to you, or did you just skim through what I wrote?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Cal said:


> Then doesn't that contradict the idea of the thread, which is to see if you are an ENTP? If by your claim, do not want to fit yourself into an MBTI type?
> 
> Also, if you cannot relate with any ENTP's here, wouldn't that be an indicator that you may not be an ENTP?
> 
> Did you even bother trying the methods I had suggested to you, or did you just skim through what I wrote?


I already tried that before.. 

Well in fact, wait..here's some of the tests results i got

ILE - ENTP SLI - istp


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> I already tried that before..
> 
> Well in fact, wait..here's some of the tests results i got
> 
> ILE - ENTP SLI - istp


Did you try both methods?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Cal said:


> Did you try both methods?


What both methods? 

I've tried socionics, mbti, jung, hmm. XD 

I actually have different results u know,.not only entp.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> What both methods?
> 
> I've tried socionics, mbti, jung, hmm. XD
> 
> I actually have different results u know,.not only entp.


Yeah I know, but I wanted to make sure you tried both methods I recommended(making an average of all your mbti types, though you may want to exclude one time mbti results. And doing the the functions test I recommended to you, and ordering your results from most dominant to least dominate, and picking your dominate type for each category).


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Cal said:


> Yeah I know, but I wanted to make sure you tried both methods I recommended(making an average of all your mbti types, though you may want to exclude one time mbti results. And doing the the functions test I recommended to you, and ordering your results from most dominant to least dominate, and picking your dominate type for each category).


I think it would be enfp. If it's average.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> I think it would be enfp. If it's average.


Okay then.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Cal said:


> Okay then.


But I'm not enfp. Lolololololol whatever


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> But I'm not enfp. Lolololololol whatever


I smell denial, but that's your choice man.
I would of just accepted it!


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Cal said:


> I smell denial, but that's your choice man.
> I would of just accepted it!


I don't accept it.. Because 


I've read one time: 

ILE (entp) trolls
While
IEE (enfp) guilttrips

I don't guilttrip 

So I'd rather be entp i guess


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> I don't accept it.. Because
> 
> 
> I've read one time:
> ...


So you've read one thing, and conclude it as evidence of not being an ENFP?

I will say this.

* *




You do you, dude, but as you said, you are not the best at typing yourself.
No offense, just saying what you said before


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Cal said:


> So you've read one thing, and conclude it as evidence of not being an ENFP?
> 
> I will say this.
> 
> ...


Okay


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

Maybe you are ISTP ???


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ronney said:


> Maybe you are ISTP ???


Lol xD i actually don't know man. XD It's so hard to think actually. XD


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Lol xD i actually don't know man. XD It's so hard to think actually. XD


I'm 50% intuitive and 50% sensing
I get ENTP and ESTP on tests. I think i'm actually an ESTP or ISTP
There's an Intuitive bias in MBTI.
What would a Ti heavy ESTP or ENTP look like. Would they both be very similar.

What is you enneagram type ?


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ronney said:


> I'm 50% intuitive and 50% sensing
> I get ENTP and ESTP on tests. I think i'm actually an ESTP or ISTP
> There's an Intuitive bias in MBTI.
> What would a Ti heavy ESTP or ENTP look like. Would they both be very similar.
> ...


I'm 7w8


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> I'm 7w8


Do you have a lot of P-ness ? :wink:

I think still think STP


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ronney said:


> Do you have a lot of P-ness ? :wink:
> 
> I think still think STP


Why? I also wonder if I'm a sensor.. But man, i can read people. I have intuitions. XD It's hard to be balance sensing and intuition i guess. Hard to determine. You know what, on right and left brain tests, i always gets 50-50


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Why? I also wonder if I'm a sensor.. But man, i can read people. I have intuitions. XD It's hard to be balance sensing and intuition i guess. Hard to determine. You know what, on right and left brain tests, i always gets 50-50


ESTPs have gut feelings and have stronger Fe than an ENTP


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ronney said:


> ESTPs have gut feelings and have stronger Fe than an ENTP


I might be ESTP then. But actually i cannot relate with estps here lol xD 

Like there's actually some estp girl here who's got some fucking hate in life.. Or she's fucking insecure lol that i prefer not being an estp if estps would be like her lol. XD 

Jk. XD 

But, i don't actually know if I'm estp. XD i don't know myself lolololololol


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> I might be ESTP then. But actually i cannot relate with estps here lol xD
> 
> Like there's actually some estp girl here who's got some fucking hate in life.. Or she's fucking insecure lol that i prefer not being an estp if estps would be like her lol. XD
> 
> ...


I think ESTPs have a front where they wanna be tough and awesome. But really they are analytical through Ti but they hide that and say things like you're thinking too much because lots of ESTPs catastrofize when they think a lot because of inferior Ni. If the inferior Ni is developed enough the Ni would give insight to help Se/Ti


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ronney said:


> I think ESTPs have a front where they wanna be tough and awesome. But really they are analytical through Ti but they hide that and say things like you're thinking too much because lots of ESTPs catastrofize when they think a lot because of inferior Ni. If the inferior Ni is developed enough the Ni would give insight to help Se/Ti


But you know i experienced Ni grip.. 

Which one do u experienced? If ever u have been in a state of depression


* *






- Do you suddenly feel like life is very serious and you can’t help being irritable, gloomy, withdrawn, or negative? Do you become less tolerant of people or change? Do you feel plagued by chronic boredom or lack of passion? (loss of healthy dominant Se functioning) Do you feel bothered by fear, self doubt, disturbing mental images, or your own incompetence, like you are losing touch with reality or even going crazy? Do you look for positive or negative mysterious “signs” to confirm your suspicions or insecurities? Do you get paranoid and start fearing that people have ulterior motives and are trying to take advantage of you or pull the wool over your eyes? Do you start to panic about some imagined negative future outcome? Do you feel disturbed about not making something of yourself or not having meaningful achievements, and these feelings of having missed out are made worse by seeing all the “successful” people around you? Do you suddenly and inexplicably feel the urge to seek out a higher purpose or deeper meaning for your life? Do you suddenly feel drawn to mystical ideas or spiritual exploration? (Inferior Ni withdraws into irrational pessimism, paranoia, or distrust of life because of losing confidence and connectedness to the new/positive/interesting aspects of the world)

- Do you feel as though you have lost your creative spark? Does the future suddenly seem cut-off, vague, or oppressive? (loss of healthy dominant Ne functioning) Do you suddenly feel uninspired and lack motivation to explore interesting ideas or possibilities, wanting instead to withdraw and reflect on your own? Do you feel alone and isolated, like no one could understand you even if they tried? Do you hyperfocus on one particular worry/issue? Do you obsess endlessly over tiny little details (that you would usually brush off) or replay some past mistake/event over and over, irrationally believing that it is the root of your current malaise? Do you beat yourself up for repeating mistakes or negative patterns of behavior? Do you find yourself being uncharacteristically anxious, pedantic, compulsive, finicky, nitpicky, or irritable? Do you feel irrationally pressed for time, suddenly panicking about never finishing everything you aimed to do? Do you easily fall ill when under stress, usually because of neglecting your physical health for long periods? Do you get hypochondriacal, irrationally fearing that every minor ache or pain is a symptom of a grave illness or disease? (Inferior Si withdraws and becomes stuck in a rut of narrow-minded obsessiveness or compulsiveness because of losing sight of positive potential or possibilities in the world)


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> But you know i experienced Ni grip..
> 
> Which one do u experienced? If ever u have been in a state of depression
> 
> ...


Its peaty rare and short lived but 
The fist one seems more like how i get. Because I'll wake up in the middle of the night all like fuck this life shit is really real and what am i doing here. I should do some much more with my life. I think people are conspiring against me. 

I have had this too "like you are losing touch with reality or even going crazy?"


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ronney said:


> Its peaty rare and short lived but
> The fist one seems more like how i get. Because I'll wake up in the middle of the night all like fuck this life shit is really real and what am i doing here. I should do some much more with my life. I think people are conspiring against me.
> 
> I have had this too "like you are losing touch with reality or even going crazy?"


Yeah had that. I was in a deep serious depression before. I thought depression was a joke. XD 

Like i became the person i hated. And then i realized that the people i used to hate just because of their bad attitudes, they're actually just hurted. I was mentally and psychologically hurted. Depressed. Dark. I was in the edge of the cliff. Like fucking hopeless in life and i got paranoia as well like people are plotting against me. People are talking about me. I was so different with myself. I don't wanna go back there again. It seems like forever


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Yeah had that. I was in a deep serious depression before. I thought depression was a joke. XD
> 
> Like i became the person i hated. And then i realized that the people i used to hate just because of their bad attitudes, they're actually just hurted. I was mentally and psychologically hurted. Depressed. Dark. I was in the edge of the cliff. Like fucking hopeless in life and i got paranoia as well like people are plotting against me. People are talking about me. I was so different with myself. I don't wanna go back there again. It seems like forever


Yeah that sucks but it will happen again. Its part of life


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ronney said:


> Yeah that sucks but it will happen again. Its part of life


Well i developed dgaf attitude now. Little by little and try to laugh first before life laugh at me


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Well i developed dgaf attitude now. Little by little and try to laugh first before life laugh at me


That's very ENTP of you. Its getting warmer :wink:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Ronney said:


> That's very ENTP of you. Its getting warmer :wink:


Yes i made myself warm xDd


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

@atamagasuita seems ENTP for the following 20 reasons: 

1. likes to troll
2. says stuff just to get a reaction 
3. thinks and processes while interacting 
4. not offended by insults 
5. name is trolly as Atama (head) ga suita(hurts) means headache in Japanese I think 
6. dosen't take stuff personally 
7. Strong Ne always coming up with new threads, new ideas in a related but seemingly random way
8. avatar is trolly 
9. says she might be ENTP 
10. retires, then comes back 
11. never know what she's going to say next 
12. says stuff for the sake of argument rather than as any definite conclusion 
13. seems incoherent but is actually creative and intelligent 
14. lots of one liners 
15. likes to discover new ideas though discussions (nicer way to say likes to troll) 
16. seems lost like she is not sure what she wants out of life, but actually more like "not all who wander are lost" 
17. short attention span 
18. enjoys debate and repartee for its own sake 
19. frustrates others with debate and repartee for its own sake 
20. funny (most of the time)


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

clem said:


> @atamagasuita seems ENTP for the following 20 reasons:
> 
> 1. likes to troll
> 2. says stuff just to get a reaction
> ...


Nice sterotypes! 

Ikr. XD 

I'm really an ENTP

In your face @IDontThinkSo 

Whose your female entp?? XDD

Me...... (丿￣ο￣)丿


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

Sorry for killing the thread, everyone was having so much fun.


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

clem said:


> Sorry for killing the thread, everyone was having so much fun.


Its not like an ENTJ to come along and take the fun out of everything


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

clem said:


> Sorry for killing the thread, everyone was having so much fun.


Lol xD you didn't @IDontThinkSo killed it


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

clem said:


> Sorry for killing the thread, everyone was having so much fun.


Oh you're an entj. I was actually an entj before but i realized I'm too serious and I'm getting ahead in life too soon. So i paused and started becoming entp. XD


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Oh you're an entj. I was actually an entj before but i realized I'm too serious and I'm getting ahead in life too soon. So i paused and started becoming entp. XD


Haha too true. You found happiness in mellowing out.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

clem said:


> Haha too true. You found happiness in mellowing out.


True xD but I'm also happy whenever I'm accomplishing stuffs. XD you know, i try to master stuffs. Like difficult stuffs. XD Before I'm stupid at programming now I'm a master of it..


----------

